# MEDAN | Projects & Construction



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Setia Budi Residence*



IMG_3333 by rahul1123, on Flickr


IMG_3334 by rahul1123, on Flickr


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

* Crystal Square*

render 










progress


Andre_theRising said:


> Kalo dari Jl. Listrik posisinya terlihat sperti ini.. (foto 3 minggu lalu)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




*Rumah Sakit Pendidikan FK UNPRI *

render



bbq said:


> ini saya bantu mid-size photo-nya yah...


Progress



rahul medan said:


> IMG_3418 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

* Imam Bonjol Business Centre*

render



Mulia_atkins said:


> Proyek : Imam Bonjol Business Centre
> Owner : Global Capital Land
> Contractor : PT. Nusa Raya Cipta (NRC)




Progress



rahul medan said:


> tambahin...
> 
> 
> IMG_3380 by rahul792, on Flickr
> ...






Andre_theRising said:


> Melengkapi posting foto bro Rahul di atas, dari angle yang sama cuma distance yang lebih dekat  Foto udah sekitar 2/3 minggu lalu
> *
> View dari Lapangan Benteng*
> 
> ...




*Adi Mulya Hotel 16 fl*



rahul medan said:


> *TC nya dr jalan Diponegoro
> *
> 
> IMG_3409 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

wow.. thanks Endar for the picture. 
I would add "Siloam Hospital" building plans as high as 16 floors in the Crystal Square complex


IMG_3408 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Plaza Medan Fair
Shopping Mall & Apartment*

*Rendering*










Lingkaran Hijau merupkan lokasi perluasan Mall










Lingkaran Kuning Lokasi Analisa Tanah buat mixed use building


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Progress*


IMG_2776 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_2777 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_2778 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*The newest hotel in Medan
Santika Dyandra Premiere*

feel the touch of real Indonesian in Indonesia hotel brands


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Primes Campuses*

IMG_3497 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*education hospital North Sumatra Islamic university*

IMG_3495 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_3494 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Education Hospital University North Of Sumatera has been completed*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Crystal Square Project*

IMG_3498 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Asean Hotel*

IMG_3491 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*National School Project*

IMG_3480 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

rahul medan said:


> *Mega Prima Office Building
> 12 Floors
> *
> *Mega Prima Development​
> ...


*
Progress
**foundation **plantings*

IMG_3488 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

> *Expansion Planned for Belawan Container Terminal in Medan*
> *The Jakarta Globe | August 10, 2012*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Project in Detail*
*City View*

*CategoryFuture Projects - Residential
LocationMedan, Indonesia
Architectcreating PLACE, Medan, Indonesia
WAF Entry2012 *



*Background*
• Location in Medan, a dusty city on Sumatra in Indonesia of 2-3 million people
• Long narrow land running in North-South direction with a graveyard to the South, close to the current airport
• It is a staged project due to a current planning restriction. When the airport moves (in two years) the height restriction will be lifted
• Planning approval and partly building approval is granted
• Apartment living is not culture in Medan and a risk element
• Shop-houses are in abundance, but selling well
• Land cost has increased sharply
• A mixed development of apartments and commercial

*Site layout*
• The apartments were located to the north where the site is slightly wider. We were then able to place the blocks with the broadside to the north and south. This reduces the heat gain from the tropical sun, and maintain good views while provide a light central court
• The town houses are located on the narrower part of the site and in a north-south direction. This provide good sun protection in the open mall area in the afternoon when they are typically more busy
• We placed a row of town-houses at the south end to shield the project from a grave-yard
• endeavour to achieve an integrated solution with rest work and play
• oriented to reduce overshadowing to the low rise housing complex to the north












































































































http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=4014


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

^^
*Progress*


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Murni Teguh Memorial Hospital
*
*Rendering*








http://www.rsmurniteguh.com/index.php



rahul medan said:


> *Progress Hospital-nya...*
> 
> Glassy, mewah dan megah
> 
> IMG_3500 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*METROLINK*














> Metro Link Medan is one of the biggest property project at medan. This project was developed by PT. Pantai Perupuk Indah using the modern concept and combining mall and resident.
> 
> Kurs Design this time was trusted to develop and maintain the Metro Link Medan’s website. The website are designed to have a full screen image that can show more details of every place.


http://metrolinkmedan.com/


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

^^
*Progress*










IMG_3493 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_3492 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Bird's Park Condominium
2 towers @ 36 Floors*

*Rendering*










*Progress*


IMG_4163 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4164 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

IMG_4166 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4167 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Gajah Mada Hotel*


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

* City Check In/ City Airport Terminal*

IMG_4174 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4173 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4172 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4171 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Ammi Hotel *



> Indulge in a new resort experience, where a well-designed open spaced building is set upon lush green gardens and overlook a breathtaking clear lake. A relaxing and tranquil environment created for the busy traveller to unwind within a hectic schedule. A warm ambiance embraced with friendly service provided for the ultimate pleasure of gatherings between families and friends.
> 
> The Ammi Medan 5 star hotel, part of Samali Luxurious Collection, stands on 16,000 square meters plot of land within the Royal Golf Sumatra complex and is easily accessible by car, just 15 minutes away from the Polonia International Airport.
> 
> The resort features 168 charming yet warm and sophisticatedly designed rooms and suites with lake or garden view surrounded by shaded trees, making this a picturesque landscape.











http://www.samalihotels.com/ourhotels/ammi-medan-,hotelammi_viewItem_41-en.html


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

^^
*Hotel View*

IMG_2995 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_2997 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_2994 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_2991 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Center Point Site Plan*


















http://www.goformonas.com/jual/apartemen_centre_point_mdn.htm


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Centria General Data*








http://www.goformonas.com/jual/img/centre_point_centria_general_data.jpg

*Centrum General Data*








http://www.goformonas.com/jual/img/centre_point_centrum_general_data.jpg


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Progress*

IMG_4183 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4182 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4181 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Imam Bonjol Business Center*



IMG_4103 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4104 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4241 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4240 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Medan Focal Point*










IMG_4224 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4223 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Regional parliaments Building*

*Rendering*





























IMG_4249 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*City View*










IMG_4250 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4251 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4252 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4253 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Ciputra Group
Citraland Bagya City*


















http://citralandbagyacity.com/home


IMG_4266 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4267 by rahul549, on Flickr



IMG_4268 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4269 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Siloam Hospital*

IMG_4242 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4282 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Murni Teguh Memorial Hospital*

IMG_4286 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Speedline Show Room, Hotel & Convention Center
Medan, 17 Floors*














































*pengerjaan di lantai 7*

IMG_4263 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_3736 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Royal Sumatra*









*Citraland Bagya City*

IMG_4316 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Medan, North Sumatra*
*
City View Apartment*


> Background
> • Location in Medan, a dusty city on Sumatra in Indonesia of 2-3 million people
> • Long narrow land running in North-South direction with a graveyard to the South, close to the current airport
> • It is a staged project due to a current planning restriction. When the airport moves (in two years) the height restriction will be lifted
> ...


http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=4014

*Rendering*































































*Progress*

IMG_4253 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4252 by rahul549, on Flickr


IMG_4251 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

dp


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Medan Hotel
18 Floors*




Rungmayday said:


> letter L dimulai dari lantai 6, ruang kamar hotel dimulai dari lantai 7, sedang lantai 6 hingga lantai 1 ada terdiri dari lobby, ballroom swimming pool, cafe dan banyak lainnya.
> 
> berikut tampak layout section drawingnya,
> terdiri dari section A dan B.
> ...


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Progress*











Rungmayday said:


> jadi rinciannya seperti ini,
> 
> *
> -basement 2,
> ...


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*^^
rendering*


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*New Project*


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*New project*


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Tiara Hotel & Apartment*
*Rendering*

















*
Progress*

IMG_4100 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4274 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Medan Center Point*











IMG_4358 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4359 by rahul792, on Flickr


IMG_4342 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

*Bird's View Center Point Medan*


















http://www.pti-architects.com



IMG_4451 by rahul792, on Flickr


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Great update of progress for Center Point, nice one in Medan. More love this one than Sun Plaza. kay: :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

^^Which one will be the tallest building here, the Bird's Park Condo or the Tiara project?



rahul medan said:


> *Bird's Park Condominium
> 2 towers @ 36 Floors*
> *Rendering*


----------



## RickyFebriand (Apr 7, 2013)

rahul medan said:


> *New project*


^^ bakal dibangun apa dan dimana lokasinya?


----------



## RickyFebriand (Apr 7, 2013)

rahul medan said:


> *New Project*


^^ Kira2 nama hotelnya apa dan dimana??


----------



## RickyFebriand (Apr 7, 2013)

Ada yang tau di depan vigo mau bangun apa, TC nya lumayan tinggi loh, xixixixi *kepo


----------



## RickyFebriand (Apr 7, 2013)

Saya sih pengennya di daerah Medan Selayang dan Polonia di bangun gedung2 pencakar langit, secara banyak banget lahan kosong di lokasi2 itu, maybe 10 tahun mendatang sudah terealisasi, AMIN


----------

